# Newbie to smoking arena



## Chefjames1960 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm a 45 year professional Chef. After selling my restaurants I now do consulting.  Of course over that time, I have used smokers. I taught classes on using the BGE for awhile. I have a new client who just bought a Yoder 640. I'm new to the pellet grill world and am looking forward to your advice and posts. Nice to be here!
James


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum James.  
John


----------



## sandyut (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome!  Yoders are nice units.  Pellet smoking is nice, I have a Rec Teq and love it.   you have arrived at a great place.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## DanFromCT1983 (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome to the group!  I'm new here too and have already learned quite a bit.  It's a good group.


----------



## lowslowmac (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome from Skippack PA!


----------



## kruizer (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## bill1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome indeed!
I'm more into _quantity _(variety) of cookers than _quality _so I'm a bargain hunter. Many of the pros here therefore don't like my shopping advice.  
So you may want to give us a budget to work around.  And if money is somewhat not a concern (and it doesn't appear to be for many who post here asking for advice) let us know that too. 
The important thing is to enjoy what you have!


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 30, 2021)

Pellets smoke gets thin above 225F. Low and slow is the name of the game with pellet burners most of the time. Conversely, poultry does well in pellet grills because at higher temps you don't have to worry about it getting overly smokey.


----------



## MadMax281 (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. I'm an offset guy so I can't comment on pellet smokers. Plenty here who can though. Good luck.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 30, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA !


----------



## MJB05615 (May 1, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.  You'll find this is the best place to be.


----------



## mcokevin (May 1, 2021)

Welcome from FL!  Looking forward to you putting us all to shame with your chef skills


----------



## Chefjames1960 (May 1, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> Welcome from FL!  Looking forward to you putting us all to shame with your chef skills


Lol. Not likely bro! I've seen a lot of killer looking food here already


----------



## Chefjames1960 (May 1, 2021)

JWFokker said:


> Pellets smoke gets thin above 225F. Low and slow is the name of the game with pellet burners most of the time. Conversely, poultry does well in pellet grills because at higher temps you don't have to worry about it getting overly smokey.


Great advice. Thank you!


----------

